# 1 to 8 power scopes



## Ravage (May 1, 2012)

Got a question regarding scopes. I'm not familliar with the technology nor the usage, but I understand that there are varried power scopes, and is some cases, they can be use as a combat sight when doing room clearing?
I understand the act as a kinda happe medium between a regular scope, and a holosight (EO Tech for instance).

How true is that?


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2012)

To your first question, Yes. 

Second question i'll stand aside for someone with more knowledge to answer. 

Check this out....

Leupold CQB




p.s. Your English is shit today Rav.


----------



## Ravage (May 1, 2012)

Sorry, didn't pay attention while I was typing. New laptop.


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2012)

Ha, I don't care. I just had to read your post a couple of times.


----------



## AWP (May 1, 2012)

Leupold has the 1-8 CQBSS as previously mentioned, quite few companies make 1-4 or 1-6 power and you also have a variety of reticle choices.

Go up to the ARSOF photos thread, in fact I think it was you who posted the pictures Rav, and on the last page there is an SF soldier running what appears to be a Leupold CQBSS on his rifle.

On the competition side, a ton of guys use variable power scopes.


----------



## Arrow 4 (May 1, 2012)

Although it doesn't have as much magnification, Trijicon's TR24-G should be near the top of anyone's lists. It is super bright 1-4 power manification, both fiber optic and tritium powered retcile and the "G" or green post reticle is fast. No batteries to fail and lastly has an adjustable ocular lense. This optic is the "shit".

http://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product3b.php?pid=TR24


----------



## AWP (May 1, 2012)

This is what I have on my 3-gun rig and they just came out with a 1-6x.

http://swfa.com/SWFA-SS-1-4x24-Tactical-30mm-Riflescope-P48362.aspx


----------



## pardus (May 2, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> This is what I have on my 3-gun rig and they just came out with a 1-6x.
> 
> http://swfa.com/SWFA-SS-1-4x24-Tactical-30mm-Riflescope-P48362.aspx


 
What do you think of it?


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2012)

pardus said:


> What do you think of it?


 
I bought it my last trip home so I haven't had a chance to zero it. I will say that the glass is clear and the reticle is awesome. It has something like 11 or 12 brightness settings. On 1x the donut is great for something in close. I messed around with it in my back yard and really like it, but I won't put any rounds through it for a few more weeks.

Before buying it I read a ton of reviews and for the money it came down to it and the Trijicon TR24 with the red triangle. For the money Nikon makes good scopes from what I've read too.


----------



## pardus (May 2, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I bought it my last trip home so I haven't had a chance to zero it. I will say that the glass is clear and the reticle is awesome. It has something like 11 or 12 brightness settings. On 1x the donut is great for something in close. I messed around with it in my back yard and really like it, but I won't put any rounds through it for a few more weeks.
> 
> Before buying it I read a ton of reviews and for the money it came down to it and the Trijicon TR24 with the red triangle. For the money Nikon makes good scopes from what I've read too.


 
Cool. 

That leupold CQB looked awesome until I saw the price tag


----------



## SpitfireV (May 2, 2012)

Leupolds in general seem to have that effect!


----------



## Etype (May 3, 2012)

To echo Arrow's point, you can find me in just about every thread of the sniper sub-forum singing the praises of my Trijicon Accupoint.  It's has incredible light transmission, and a very bright reticle.  It's only a 1-4, though.
The thing about 1-6s and 1-8s is in the internal components.  
-  Unless it is a flip mirror type reticle like an Elcan, you don't actually obtain a true 1x, there's still a slight bit of magnification at the lowest setting.  
-  The higher the range of magnification, the higher the residual magnification at minimum power.
-  The higher the residual magnification, the harder it is to shoot with both eyes open since both eyes won't be seeing the same image.


----------



## Ravage (May 4, 2012)

Learned something new today. Thanks guys.


----------

